# Rest well, Marlin <3



## undergunfire (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been going through some rough things in life, that is why I haven't been on here. I will update more in my blog when I'm ready to. I finally feel like I can come on here and share the sad news....

Marlin passed away on July 6th after having a seizure. He had been bonded with Ruby and was living with my friend Nikki (again, I'll explain in my blog). She called me and told me what had happened...we both agreed to have him cremated.

Marlin was born on April 1st, 2007...my April Fools baby. I had had him since he was 6 weeks old. He was so special to me and had quickly become so special to Ruby in such a short period of time. I will always miss Marlin Muffin, my sweet fluffy baby :cry1:.


Rest well and binky free in bunny heaven with some of the special bunnies you had come to meet (like TinysMom's Drew and some of her other crew).

I love you, my fluffy Muffin :hearts.....


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad you finally posted. Binky Free Sweet Boy. You were loved.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 16, 2010)

Marlin was such an absolute fluffy cutie. You were adored by many and will be missed. 

Binky free with all the other RO bridge bunnies :rainbow:

Hugs to you, Amy. :hug2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 16, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. Marlin was an absolutely adorable little man. Rest in Peace and Binky Free.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 16, 2010)

I am so sorry Amy. Marlin was a personality plus bunny, and he will be missed so much 

Jan


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry 
Binky free cutie x


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry Amy. 

Binky free, Marlin.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 17, 2010)

Hugs Amy, I know how hard this is. Please pm me if you need to.

RIP Marlin, ink iris:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sorry, he was a very handsome fellow. I know you will really miss him. :rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry, Amy


----------



## Nela (Jul 19, 2010)

Amy...  I'm so sorry to hear about everything. RIP Marlin ray:


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 19, 2010)

Amy,
I'm so sorry to hear about Marlin. What a beautiful boy he was.

Jen:bunnyangel2:


----------



## JimD (Jul 24, 2010)

:hug2:

binky free little one


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry Amy. What a rough time it has been for you lately. Marlin will be missed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your bun.


----------

